# She was served today



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

14 months post dday, and my lawyer served her divorce papers today. She's like a wounded animal, but still plays the victim. She's full of regret and talks about "karma being a real *****". That she's made a "cold, empty life for herself". 

Before the judge will grant the divorce, I have to take an 8 hour parenting after separation course. She's the one who cheated with a drug dealer and left me and the family - but I have to take this course because I'm the one filing. What utter bull****.

But whatever - I am happy it's proceeding and I cannot bloody wait to be rid of her as my wife. Sadly we have 2 small children together so I will never be really rid of her. That part blows.

But I am not sad, I have no regrets or reservations. Married 13 years - together 16. That's a long damn time.

Good riddance, you piece of trash.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome to the other side


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Beginning of your new life.
It will get easier.
And you will find someone special in time.


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats? I'm not sure if that's the right thing to say. A new chapter in your life will begin now!


----------



## beyondrepair (Aug 17, 2013)

Mine will be final on Tuesday.

Feeling ready to live again.

Best of luck to u.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

How much of the $50,000 in debt she racked up is on her back now?

She go involved with a coke dealer, if I remember correctly. Is she clean now?

Sad that she is not getting her head screwed on right, but she has so many problems that whatever love survived her affair was consumed in a few weeks.

She had trouble being remorseful but if she had would R have had a chance?

What kind music are you making these days?


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

good for you man, I konw you have no regrets because even against your policy you tried R.

so how are de ladies, are you dating or still you are just focusing in yourself?


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> How much of the $50,000 in debt she racked up is on her back now?
> 
> She go involved with a coke dealer, if I remember correctly. Is she clean now?
> 
> ...


She declared bankruptcy - so she's cleared for now. Another aspect of her winning personality.

She swears she is clean, but a few weeks back she slept through picking the kids up and they were left with my mom who needed to get to work. I suspect she was wasted. I don't ever believe a word that comes out of her mouth, so...

No, regardless of remorse (she showed it but also at one point said "I deserve to be treated like a princess" - so it was feigned) or not I learned pretty quickly cheating is 100% a dealbreaker for me. Zero tolerance brother.

I am in 2 bands currently - playing lead guitar and backup vocals in an alt country/roots/folkabilly type deal, and fronting/lead guitar in a blues/funk/rock band. Both are gigging quite a bit. I am writing a fair bit - mostly roots/Americana/R&B sort of stuff. I'm actually spreading myself too thin - I need to reevaluate my priorities.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

PM me YouTube links of you bank performing if you feel comfortable sharing your music.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

manticore said:


> good for you man, I konw you have no regrets because even against your policy you tried R.
> 
> so how are de ladies, are you dating or still you are just focusing in yourself?


I pulled way back from dating, but I am casually seeing a pretty cool lady off and on (she's in Belize on business right now). Gigging consistently has opened a lot of doors with the ladies, but that scene is a bit icky. The drummer in particular is quite the player and I get pulled into his antics sometimes. It's amusing but drunk easy chicks aren't what I'm interested in - if it was I'd be with my ex. 

With my kids (I have them Tues-Sun), career, 2 bands, a knot-headed ex and a household to maintain, I'm a little overwhelmed right now. I really wish I could count on the stbxw to make good decisions and be a responsible adult/mother. But that just isn't happening. She continues to be the Queen of Bad Decisions. 

Thanks for asking, amigo.


----------

